# help needed valet in cardiff



## likeicare (May 15, 2011)

hi guys im new here so not sure if this is the right place to ask but i need to find somewhere or someone who can valet my car to a good standard i just bought a grand scenic i dont think the last ower ever clean the inside as it need a deep clean seat and carpet and even the roof lining need doing outside not to bad i have had the one side spray if anyone can help or recommend someone that would be great


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alright mate, just click my signature banner, and it will take you to a full list of the pro supporters on here, some of whom may be able to help you out :thumb:

there are two or three wales supporters iirc, and at least one i can remember offhand directly in cardiff who should be able to help you out, point you in the right direction.

HTH

Mick


----------



## likeicare (May 15, 2011)

Mick said:


> alright mate, just click my signature banner, and it will take you to a full list of the pro supporters on here, some of whom may be able to help you out :thumb:
> 
> there are two or three wales supporters iirc, and at least one i can remember offhand directly in cardiff who should be able to help you out, point you in the right direction.
> 
> ...


i have read thier website but they seem more into high model cars with high prices to match i think what i am looking for is something between a valet and car detailing


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi there fella - Cardiff here too.

There are quite a few valeters in Cardiff (a simple Google search will bring up several).

If you're after more of a detail, Prestige Reflections have a really good name:

http://www.prestigereflections.com/

Just one question. What exactly are you after? It might be worth giving it a go first yourself.


----------



## likeicare (May 15, 2011)

maestegman said:


> Hi there fella - Cardiff here too.
> 
> There are quite a few valeters in Cardiff (a simple Google search will bring up several).
> 
> ...


it just looks a bit grubby the outside come up ok i sure it could look better with someone that knows what they are doing i think no one as ever clean the inside untill i got the car i have use shampoo off the shelf it do look better when i finish but it seem to dry back dirty i just want it done to a good standard that i can keep up myself


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd be happy to give you a good routine to follow. Where in Cardiff are you based? What products/equipment do you have at the moment?


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Search for T122 on here, James is good, but he is in Newport


----------



## likeicare (May 15, 2011)

maestegman said:


> I'd be happy to give you a good routine to follow. Where in Cardiff are you based? What products/equipment do you have at the moment?


have no products really just been buying as i go equipment wise have jetwasher and steamer thinking about buy buffer bit worried about knacking paint


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

Please see PM 

Gareth,


----------



## likeicare (May 15, 2011)

shaziman said:


> Search for T122 on here, James is good, but he is in Newport


i have look at t122 website see to be all about the paint work which aint to bad on ine thier nothing much about the inside


----------



## likeicare (May 15, 2011)

GVS said:


> Please see PM
> 
> Gareth,


can reply via pm as i am ne member

my email is [email protected]


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

GVS said:


> Please see PM
> 
> Gareth,


Based on other contributing factors here, and the above, consider yourself banned for a month. If and when you return, you will have no PM'ing facility.

_________________

*For anyone else who uses the PM facility on here in this way: If there's corroborating evidence to support the initial suspicion, then this will also be the action taken against you. If there's irrefutable evidence then the ban will be permanent!!*


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Nathan

I've replied to your PM. Take a look at my website for a 50:50 shot of a heavily soiled Nissan Almera interior I corrected, also see the 'TAXI' link in my signature for a Detail that was heavily orientated towards the interior.

If you wanted to avoid paying for a professional Detailer you could invest in a Vax wet vac and there's plenty of guidance on here how to use it. You would need the small head attachment, a few brushes and an interior shampoo to get you started. 

Do you have any photos of the interior you could show me?

Regards
Matt


----------



## likeicare (May 15, 2011)

Viper said:


> Based on other contributing factors here, and the above, consider yourself banned for a month. If and when you return, you will have no PM'ing facility.
> 
> _________________
> 
> *For anyone else who uses the PM facility on here in this way: If there's corroborating evidence to support the initial suspicion, then this will also be the action taken against you. If there's irrefutable evidence then the ban will be permanent!!*


contributing factors here, and the above

what rule have i broke


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think it was you.

there are pro detailers that pay to advertise their business on here. It is against the rules to tout for business if you have not a paid to do so.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

likeicare said:


> contributing factors here, and the above
> 
> what rule have i broke


It was not directed at you, it was directed at GVS who has touted for work without being a supporter, which is against forum rules.


----------



## likeicare (May 15, 2011)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Hi Nathan
> 
> I've replied to your PM. Take a look at my website for a 50:50 shot of a heavily soiled Nissan Almera interior I corrected, also see the 'TAXI' link in my signature for a Detail that was heavily orientated towards the interior.
> 
> ...


i didnt get your pm how much would it cost to get my car looking good


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

likeicare said:


> i didnt get your pm how much would it cost to get my car looking good


Thats due to you only having 8 posts, you need at least ten to access PMs!

Im sure you could find a way to contribute 2 useful posts SOMEWHERE on the forum


----------

